# Best Sponsor to get Ancillaries



## bulldogz (Jul 17, 2011)

Not looking for research stuff for my rats...


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 19, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you tried google?


----------



## minimal (Jul 19, 2011)

i like RUI


----------



## Viciony (Jul 19, 2011)

Extreme Pep broooo.


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 20, 2011)

yes I tried google and I know where to get pharm grade stuff, just tryin to see if a board sponor on here had good shit which is not "research" stuff....but thanks for the replies...


----------

